# Anyone used Cornish Crispa before?



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive placed an order with them, but the goods still have'nt arrived and I have'nt received an email to say the items are OOS or delayed for whatever reason.

I've used them in the past with no problems at all, just wondered if anyone else has had good / bad experiences with them?

Many Thanks

Anthony


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Used them maybe a dozen times with no problems, probably more than that, how long ago was it? Maybe just drop than an email or a phone call in case the package has gone missing etc


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah i used them once before through there ebay site no probs,


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I use them all the time, neva had any problems


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

No problems here either - used them quite a bit.


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Used them maybe a dozen times with no problems, probably more than that, how long ago was it? Maybe just drop than an email or a phone call in case the package has gone missing etc


I've sent an email- will await a reply. Order was placed on Noember 3rd - probably being a bit hasty, always had very prompt deliveries from them before though. Thanks for the reply



spend_day said:


> yeah i used them once before through there ebay site no probs,


Good to hear:no1:



Pleco07 said:


> I use them all the time, neva had any problems


Again thats good news - Im probably being too hasty - will await a reply from them.

Thanks for your help

Anthony


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I've used them on numerous occasions for equipment,hooks etc and had no troubles.They seem a very professional and organised company,I'm sure an e-mail or call would sort things out for you.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

used them a lot with no problems. Phone call or email will sort it I'm sure.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Only used them once and it was through ebay, no problems though delivery was quick and communication was good (I contacted them ebfore buying to ask about postage on multiple items).


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yep used them with no problems just give them a rring there really nice people


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

I know they did have issues with flooding recently but i never really had any issues with them.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Have used them several times and had no problems, even with a faulty product they replaced it no problems and fast.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I have bought from them several times, via ebay, with no problems at all.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I have also used them on numerous occassions with no problems - they e-mailed me saying sorry orders were delayed due to flooding a little while back but it still came within 3 days!!!


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well its been 3 working days today and no delivery - I have also emailed them and no response yet.

I will wait tomorrow for the delivery if not ill be taking further action.

Cheers guys

Anthony


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

obvi. they just dont like you


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

I emailed them yesterday midday and have heard nothing as of yet nor have i received the goods i ordered

I have been trying to ring them also, and so far no response - I can see myself losing £70 at this rate...


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Been ringing them all morning but theres no answer, and still no delivery or email. Any suggestions?

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've used them multiple times as well however they took their time dispatching my last order as well. I think i waited over a week. This was about a year ago.

Marina


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Got an email explaining the delay - it was despatched on tuesday so should be here any day now.

Thanks for all your responses 

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

gex23 said:


> Been ringing them all morning but theres no answer, and still no delivery or email. Any suggestions?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Anthony


hi

i know its sorted now, but i was talking to them earlier and mentioned this thread.. and they said there is no phone number advertised??

so i was wondering.. could you let me know which number you were ringing and i will let them know???? they are good friends of mine and rorys, and i would not hesitate to recommend them at any time.

thanks!

Nerys


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nerys said:


> hi
> 
> i know its sorted now, but i was talking to them earlier and mentioned this thread.. and they said there is no phone number advertised??
> 
> ...


Hiya - stil awaiting on the delivery but at least its been despatched, and I hope kim makes a speedy recovery from her food poisoning:2thumb:

The number i phoned is (01753) 529363, which is displayed on the 'contact us' page.

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

I placed a order with them 2 days ago I hope my item turns up friday


----------

